# Dept of GSD Security



## Dainerra




----------



## Dainerra

I don't know why it's all blurry now. It says "we're pretty sure you have the wrong house, but hey, come on in and let's talk about it."


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I love it! Great picture and cute commentary 

BTW, I can see it just fine.


----------



## Dainerra

well, in case it is showing up blurry for anyone else. don't know why the words are all blurred out on my screen?


----------



## Mrs.K

Hahahaha and then you've got the Christmas Stockings in the background? Too cute. 

If it was a caption game I'd say something along the line "Come on in Kitty Cat, we dare ya to steal those stockings." or something like that LOL


----------



## boiseno

I pity the fool!!


----------



## Dainerra

this is always one of my favorites


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Love it, and beautiful dogs too.


----------



## HeyJude

Love it!


----------



## chelle

Dainerra said:


> this is always one of my favorites


That is a GREAT pic, I love it.! 

Your pic is great, too! The letters show nice and clear on this end.


----------



## KZoppa

LOVE IT!!! love the GSDs staying while kitty strolls by too.


----------



## KZoppa

always favorites


----------



## elisabeth_00117

LOVE the pics!

I always laugh and say, "I would feel very bad for anyone trying to break into my house. They may get in.. but getting out [in one piece] would be the issue... "


----------



## Cheerful1

Love it!


----------



## Samtheshepherd

Dainerra said:


> well, in case it is showing up blurry for anyone else. don't know why the words are all blurred out on my screen?




This is actually my picture at my house during the holidays. I own the first 3 Kendahl, Karsyn and Sam and the last 2 I fostered Maksim and Sampson for Coastal German Shepherd Rescue San Diego both were adopted. It was alot of dog in my small house, I just had to take a pic.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Very Cool. The other caption I thought would be "We're waiting for Santa and you aint him. Go ahead boys.


----------



## DharmasMom

Welcome! Gorgeous dogs. That meme totally went viral. I had it on my FB page and I even had a couple of people at work mention it to me. 

Your dogs are famous!


----------



## Midnight12

Beautiful famous dogs


----------



## PatchonGSD

Nevermind!


----------



## Jag

Wow.. this pic has been out there for awhile! My wife found it online and had it has her screen saver for a long time! Gorgeous dogs and pic!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

It has been out a while, and is very neat. I actually had a framed print of the GSD's lined up with the cat.


----------

